# Changes in Fur After Sedation or Vaccinations?



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Barkley's acupuncture vet told me once that dogs tend to lose fur or blow their coats after anesthesia during surgical procedures and also after major vaccinations like rabies and leptospirosis. 

Has anyone seen this? 

I'm just now seeing some thinning on Toby's flank. He had double cataract removal surgery on Sept 29. We aren't planning on retesting his thyroid level until November, which could be the other cause of this.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I've seen it after full anesthesia but not after sedation or vaccinations.

I do agree that thinning of the hair on the flanks could definitely be caused by low thyroid, but stress affects thyroid, and his body has been pretty stressed, so.................


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I was actually going to post something about more hair than usual coming out on Brooks' flanks in the past couple of weeks when I brush him. I was thinking, well the days are getting shorter and the weather is cooling, but why would hair fall out because of that? So I was thinking, maybe we need another thyroid test-maybe even the full thyroid panel.
He did get Bordetella 6 weeks ago, a few weeks before he was boarded, and he was stressed out by being boarded a few weeks ago--but maybe I am just grasping at straws.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, I have definitely noticed this with Daisy after surgery. Sometimes it's worse than other times, not sure what the deal is there. She just had surgery 3 weeks ago, I'm expecting a major coat blow anytime now.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

After Roxys spay I cant say I noticed any difference in her coat, but than she was only close to 12 months old so maybe it went unnoticed....me assuming it was another coat change per the norm for Goldens...but I dont recall anything specific. And havnt noticed any change after vaccinations. But I do know their immune systems are working hard after immunizations and especially after surgeries.....


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

After Sam was neutered, he was shedding in clumps. It was awful, I thought something was wrong with him. It lasted for maybe 3-4 weeks. I could pet him and seriously huge clumps of fur were just coming off of him. Then it went back to just his usual amount of shedding.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks guys. We'll retest his thyroid on Nov. 8--I don't want him back at his regular vets until he gets the all-clear from his ophthalmologist because he gets too excited seeing all of his friends there. My guess is instead of lowering his dosage with the cooler weather as we normally need to do, we'll be upping it slightly and retesting sooner. He definitely is under stress since his toys are all picked up to avoid excessive activity, the windows are closed to avoid excessive barking, and he is in an e-collar with no relief. I sure hope my stress over his surgery doesn't mean I'll be losing my hair too!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

:doh::doh: It's amazing what you can remember on an early morning walk on a cool rainy day --we took Toby off of his omega 3 supplementation before the surgery because fish oils tend to increase bleeding times and decrease clotting ability. That's why they are so beneficial for us people! His ophthalmologist recommended we discontinue a week before surgery, which we did. Anyway, I hope I get the OK to start them up after his appointment tomorrow. His coat usually responds well to omega 3 supplementation. He's also due for his Allerderm Spot on Treatment--great stuff for skin and coats!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

What is Allerderm Spot on Treatment for? How do you use it?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> What is Allerderm Spot on Treatment for? How do you use it?


Virbac Animal Health

http://www.virbacvet.com/Libraries/PDFs/9025_Allerderm_Spot-On_Detailer5OCT09.sflb.ashx?webSyncID=7ad75881-6a7b-14c9-9a98-c0ec4cb39018&sessionGUID=0db88aa5-217d-0585-0536-58615a8922e5

Toby was in for his semi-annual exam earlier this year and I mentioned he was itching more than normal due to the inside heating. His vet said she just got a sample of something on her desk and hadn't used it on a dog yet and asked me if Toby wanted to be a guinea pig. I said sure after she explained it was a fatty acid complex. Toby's itching disappeared and I noticed his fur thickened and was luxurious. I called the clinic and had them get me another package after we finished the first one because I thought I saw improvement. At his next vet visit for his digestive enzyme issues his vet couldn't believe how good Toby's coat looked and felt! Long story short, they started using this product at the clinic and now can barely keep it stocked it's become so popular with owners. I still use it for him.

You apply it once a week for a month, then you go to a maintenance dose of once a month.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have seen this. I also had a golden (King) who developed a few white hairs in his forehead after sedation - a mini blaze


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> I have seen this. I also had a golden (King) who developed a few white hairs in his forehead after sedation - a mini blaze


Toby has a white spot on his forehead already-and it popped up after his sedated dental cleaning last year!


----------

